# Hydroton as a substrate?



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Word on the forum is that Hydroton is a great media, but has anyone used it as a substrate?

I picked some up in Asia a couple years ago. Starting my 20 gallon and thinking about turning it into a heavily planted high tech setup. I have some older ADA amazonia that is starting to break down a bit, so thinking of layering the hydroton over it it keep it down. The spheres are 3 mm in diameter.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I don't know about the stuff you have, but the hydroton I use for my aquaponics is very light and will float. I use it for a soil-less garden bed to grow vegetables out of my pond and it works great for that purpose. Test it out. If it sinks, and you're just using it as a topper it should work just fine, depending on the type of plants you keep.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I will be using my hydroton supply for my own aquaponics system this spring. It's also very light and floats, so not suitable for a planted tank. If yours sinks then it may work.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Hm...it definitely sinks.

I'm beginning to think that it might not be hydroton.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

This is the stuff I have:

Hydroton Grow Bed Media | Aquaponics USA

Regardless, I think if the stuff you have was sold for the aquarium trade you should be ok in using it. Maybe soak some in a cup of water and test the pH to see if it if there is any buffering effect to be safe.


----------

